# Bow level at full draw



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Airport22 said:


> When I'm at full draw with my compound bow, my sight level is always off a whole bubble on the left. Is this normal or should it be almost level when you come to full draw?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Some folks TILT the bow sideways, when at full draw. IF you have bow hand wrist problems, that require you to tilt the bow sideways, as long as you consistently tilt the bow sideways, you will be fine. Extreme example of shooting a bow tilted sideways.



Gene probably has a custom wedge mounted under his sight mount on his rise. So, with the bow riser tilted sideways in a bow vise, to a COMFY for YOUR bow wrist, we need to plumb the elevation bar on your target sight. The ONLY thing that must be vertical, is the elevation bar of your target sight. So, when you TILT the bow sideways, TILT the bow sideways EXACTLY the same amount for each shot. When your elevation bar is vertical, then, you adjust the 2nd axis on your scope, meaning the sight bubble level must read DEAD CENTER, when the elevation bar is DEAD vertical. This way, the sight bubble, reading DEAD center, will get your Bow Sideways Tilt exactly the same for each shot. When the elevation bar is VERTICAL, then as you RAISE or LOWER your scope, the scope will travel DEAD vertical....which is all we neeed.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Airport22 said:


> When I'm at full draw with my compound bow, my sight level is always off a whole bubble on the left. Is this normal or should it be almost level when you come to full draw?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Try a washer under one of your sight mount screws. This will tilt your elevation bar sideways. See if you can get the sight bubble to read DEAD center with one washer under one of your sight mounting block screws. You can also cut a square of aluminum from a soda can. Aluminum from a soda can is 0.003-inches thick. Drill a hole and add that to the washer, to increase the thickness of the spacer under your sight mounting block, to tilt the elevation bar just a little bit more. NOW, see if you can repeatably get the sight bubble to read DEAD center, at full draw.


----------



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Some folks TILT the bow sideways, when at full draw. IF you have bow hand wrist problems, that require you to tilt the bow sideways, as long as you consistently tilt the bow sideways, you will be fine. Extreme example of shooting a bow tilted sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> Gene probably has a custom wedge mounted under his sight mount on his rise. So, with the bow riser tilted sideways in a bow vise, to a COMFY for YOUR bow wrist, we need to plumb the elevation bar on your target sight. The ONLY thing that must be vertical, is the elevation bar of your target sight. So, when you TILT the bow sideways, TILT the bow sideways EXACTLY the same amount for each shot. When your elevation bar is vertical, then, you adjust the 2nd axis on your scope, meaning the sight bubble level must read DEAD CENTER, when the elevation bar is DEAD vertical. This way, the sight bubble, reading DEAD center, will get your Bow Sideways Tilt exactly the same for each shot. When the elevation bar is VERTICAL, then as you RAISE or LOWER your scope, the scope will travel DEAD vertical....which is all we neeed.


Thanks!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Try a washer under one of your sight mount screws. This will tilt your elevation bar sideways. See if you can get the sight bubble to read DEAD center with one washer under one of your sight mounting block screws. You can also cut a square of aluminum from a soda can. Aluminum from a soda can is 0.003-inches thick. Drill a hole and add that to the washer, to increase the thickness of the spacer under your sight mounting block, to tilt the elevation bar just a little bit more. NOW, see if you can repeatably get the sight bubble to read DEAD center, at full draw.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Some folks TILT the bow sideways, when at full draw. IF you have bow hand wrist problems, that require you to tilt the bow sideways, as long as you consistently tilt the bow sideways, you will be fine. Extreme example of shooting a bow tilted sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> Gene probably has a custom wedge mounted under his sight mount on his rise. So, with the bow riser tilted sideways in a bow vise, to a COMFY for YOUR bow wrist, we need to plumb the elevation bar on your target sight. The ONLY thing that must be vertical, is the elevation bar of your target sight. So, when you TILT the bow sideways, TILT the bow sideways EXACTLY the same amount for each shot. When your elevation bar is vertical, then, you adjust the 2nd axis on your scope, meaning the sight bubble level must read DEAD CENTER, when the elevation bar is DEAD vertical. This way, the sight bubble, reading DEAD center, will get your Bow Sideways Tilt exactly the same for each shot. When the elevation bar is VERTICAL, then as you RAISE or LOWER your scope, the scope will travel DEAD vertical....which is all we neeed.


Worked great!! Amazing!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

this should help https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...w&id=122&vid=52075d4d2ee1fbe499aad4771ba8ee9c


----------

